# Games St Andrews Open week



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

I will be up for the Open in July, and was wondering if anyone fancies a game with me and my mate. Ideally looking at either Monday or Tuesday 13th/14th in the St Andrews area, and in the Stirling area on Friday 17th. Was thinking of playing Stirling on the 17th as we are staying beside the course, but open to any better offers.

As we are in Scotland with our wives ideally looking to play in the mornings, as our passes will not extend into the evening.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 2, 2015)

I might be able to do the Mon or Tues morning but I won't know for certain until nearer the date as I've got family visiting for the Open too. I'll keep an eye on the thread but PM me if you don't get any interest and we might be able to arrange something.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I might be able to do the Mon or Tues morning but I won't know for certain until nearer the date as I've got family visiting for the Open too. I'll keep an eye on the thread but PM me if you don't get any interest and we might be able to arrange something. 

Click to expand...

Thanks for that.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			I will be up for the Open in July, and was wondering if anyone fancies a game with me and my mate. Ideally looking at either Monday or Tuesday 13th/14th in the St Andrews area, and in the Stirling area on Friday 17th. Was thinking of playing Stirling on the 17th as we are staying beside the course, but open to any better offers.

As we are in Scotland with our wives ideally looking to play in the mornings, as our passes will not extend into the evening.

Click to expand...


Richard I could get you a game Saturday 18th early morning at Glenbervie if you are still around? Unfortunately I am already playing at Crail on the Friday. Web site in signature below.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Richard I could get you a game Saturday 18th early morning at Glenbervie if you are still around? Unfortunately I am already playing at Crail on the Friday. Web site in signature below.
		
Click to expand...

Kenny that sounds great. I didn't mention the Saturday as I thought it would be more difficult to get a game. I will just confirm with my mate, but can't see it being a problem.

Your course looks great on the website, and seems only about seven miles from Stirling. Many thanks for the offer.:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Kenny that sounds great. I didn't mention the Saturday as I thought it would be more difficult to get a game. I will just confirm with my mate, but can't see it being a problem.

Your course looks great on the website, and seems only about seven miles from Stirling. Many thanks for the offer.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem we don't have a medal that day, just let me know if you want to play and what time would suit (allowing for Friday night refreshments) and I will book ps member guest rate is Â£15.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Not a problem we don't have a medal that day, just let me know if you want to play and what time would suit (allowing for Friday night refreshments) and I will book ps member guest rate is Â£15.
		
Click to expand...

 Sent my mate an email, but I am sure he will be delighted with the invitation. Guest rate sounds good !!! Tee off around 9.00 ish would allow us to buy you lunch afterwards if that sounds good to you ?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Sent my mate an email, but I am sure he will be delighted with the invitation. Guest rate sounds good !!! Tee off around 9.00 ish would allow us to buy you lunch afterwards if that sounds good to you ?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect Richart, I will send you a PM with my contact details for nearer the time.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sounds perfect Richart, I will send you a PM with my contact details for nearer the time.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. PM sent with my contact details.

I do love this forum for getting games sorted.:thup:


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Good man. PM sent with my contact details.

I do love this forum for getting games sorted.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glenbervie is a cracking track, and Kenny is top company.. you'll have a great day out there. :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 4, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Glenbervie is a cracking track, and Kenny is top company.. you'll have a great day out there. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian, are you available to make up the 4 for a wee Scotland v's England match? Will be looking to tee of around 9am.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Thanks Brian, are you available to make up the 4 for a wee Scotland v's England match? Will be looking to tee of around 9am.
		
Click to expand...

Anything to do with a wee and Richarts your man, he does a lot of it at his age!


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Anything to do with a wee and Richarts your man, he does a lot of it at his age!
		
Click to expand...

:angry: You are not improving my chances of getting a game.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 4, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Thanks Brian, are you available to make up the 4 for a wee Scotland v's England match? Will be looking to tee of around 9am.
		
Click to expand...

I'll check the competition diary and let you know.. :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 4, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Anything to do with a wee and Richarts your man, he does a lot of it at his age!
		
Click to expand...

 Chris in Scotland we have lots of 'wee ing' without anyone getting wet.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 4, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'll check the competition diary and let you know.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seems I'm already booked for 18th July to play the Golf In Scotland Masters Texas Scramble event at Balfron, so unfortunately I won't be able to take up the gauntlet. Pretty sure Happyhacker or another local yokel will be able to make up a 4-ball though. :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 4, 2015)

BrizoH71 said:



			Seems I'm already booked for 18th July to play the Golf In Scotland Masters Texas Scramble event at Balfron, so unfortunately I won't be able to take up the gauntlet. Pretty sure Happyhacker or another local yokel will be able to make up a 4-ball though. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problem Brian, if you fancy a game any other time just PM me.


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2015)

I was thinking of trying to get a game at Lundin Links on Monday 13th July. Anyone fancy making up a three or a four ? Website has green fees as Â£60, but not sure if this will be hiked in Open week.


----------



## Toad (Jun 11, 2015)

Rich

I'm available to host you guys on the Mon or Tues when your up for the open. 

Wee bit out of the area you wanted but could be worth the extra travelling time.


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for that. When you say a 'wee bit' what do you mean exactly.


----------



## Toad (Jun 12, 2015)

Blairgowrie is 33 miles from St Andrews and 49 miles from Stirling.


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be brilliant. We are in St Andrews the Monday and Tuesday so less than a hours drive by the looks of it. Monday would be the best day, but happy to go with Tuesday if that suits you better. Many thanks for the invite.


----------



## Toad (Jun 12, 2015)

Monday is ok with me, 09:30 tee ok?


----------



## ger147 (Jun 12, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			No problem Brian, if you fancy a game any other time just PM me.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't have anyone else yet, I'm only down the road in Cumbernauld and would be happy to make up the 4 ball and Scotland vs England match if I don't already have a comp on?


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2015)

Toad said:



			Monday is ok with me, 09:30 tee ok?
		
Click to expand...

 That will be fine. I will send you a pm with contact details in case of any problems. Thanks again. Rich


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jun 12, 2015)

ger147 said:



			If you don't have anyone else yet, I'm only down the road in Cumbernauld and would be happy to make up the 4 ball and Scotland vs England match if I don't already have a comp on?
		
Click to expand...

That's fine Gerry consider yourself in.:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Jun 12, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			That's fine Gerry consider yourself in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, many thanks.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 11, 2015)

Richard/Gerry tee booked Saturday 18th 9.07am, please confirm all ok?


----------



## ger147 (Jul 11, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Richard/Gerry tee booked Saturday 18th 9.07am, please confirm all ok?
		
Click to expand...

Apologies but I won't be able to make it. My last 2 club champs qualifiers have been cancelled due to the recent monsoons and 1 has been rescheduled for Sat 18th, and I'm in 2nd place with 16 to qualify after Round 1 so I can't miss it.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 11, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Apologies but I won't be able to make it. My last 2 club champs qualifiers have been cancelled due to the recent monsoons and 1 has been rescheduled for Sat 18th, and I'm in 2nd place with 16 to qualify after Round 1 so I can't miss it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Gerry, good luck :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 11, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Richard/Gerry tee booked Saturday 18th 9.07am, please confirm all ok?
		
Click to expand...

 Kenny that is great.:thup: I will be in touch during the week if there are any problems.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 15, 2015)

Space for one more player if anyone fancy's it? Glenbervie Sat 18th July 9.07am. :thup:


----------



## happyhacker (Jul 15, 2015)

If no one else puts hand up Kenny I may be able to step in. 

Got my quarter final on Friday evening (with a monsoon forecast) so I wouldn't be able to confirm till Friday when wife gets back.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 15, 2015)

happyhacker said:



			If no one else puts hand up Kenny I may be able to step in. 

Got my quarter final on Friday evening (with a monsoon forecast) so I wouldn't be able to confirm till Friday when wife gets back.
		
Click to expand...

That would be great Aaron if you can, if not good luck with your tie, be nice to catch up :thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 3, 2015)

As a follow up to watching the golf at St Andrews, I have just sorted out accommodation for six of us, so that we can take out the St Andrews winter package. The golf can be booked from this Wednesday, with a guaranteed game on the Old Course together with games at the New and Castle. Unfortunately we are booking for October 2016, so it is going to be a long wait. oo:

Package is Â£230, and we get a Â£15 voucher in the clubhouse. Great value playing in the shoulder period with no mats.:thup:


----------

